# Hostigation



## hzr (Sep 20, 2013)

Keeping this short, figured it was about time. Been 9 months.

Hostigation is one of the very very few providers that I trust to actually use OpenVZ. Seriously, I hate OpenVZ in general.

I haven't needed to contact support. I like when this happens. Ideally, I will never have to contact support ever. Performance has been very good. Uptime has been very good.

One dislike: individual IPv6 allocation. I'd much prefer something like a /112 instead of individual IPs, but I blame Solus and VZ for this.

Location: CLT (dunno where that is)

Overall rating: 9 out of 10, 10 being best, 0 being HostRail

Type: OpenVZ (I don't do this normally)

Paid: Yearly (again, I don't do this normally)


----------



## Tux (Sep 20, 2013)

CLT is Charlotte, NC


----------



## seraphkz (Sep 20, 2013)

Hostigation has been THE most stable VPS I've EVER had (including BuyVM which I love).


----------



## drmike (Sep 20, 2013)

Good humor points in the review (Hostrail) 

What size plan are you on?


----------



## hzr (Sep 20, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Good humor points in the review (Hostrail)
> 
> What size plan are you on?


XMAS2012

Hostrail, my first host ever where I got to experience dd speeds in *bytes per second, not even KB/s*


----------



## rsk (Sep 24, 2013)

hostigation has been running a tight ship. Good luck to them


----------



## mitgib (Sep 26, 2013)

hzr said:


> One dislike: individual IPv6 allocation. I'd much prefer something like a /112 instead of individual IPs, but I blame Solus and VZ for this.


Yeah, I'd like to have an easy way to assign a /64 to KVM clients and something smaller to OpenVZ, maybe one day it will be reality


----------



## Jack (Sep 26, 2013)

mitgib said:


> Yeah, I'd like to have an easy way to assign a /64 to KVM clients and something smaller to OpenVZ, maybe one day it will be reality


If all of us shout loud enough probably will be a reality soon.


----------



## mitgib (Sep 26, 2013)

Jack said:


> If all of us shout loud enough probably will be a reality soon.


I've been messing around with Apache Cloud and it is priced right and does a much better job of things than Solus, for KVM at least


----------



## yylzcom (Nov 30, 2014)

hostigation is the best in my opinion.

I had VPS from 123systems, buyvm, bluvm, chicagovps, hostigation, iniz, ramnode, urpad. All are openVZ and yearly payment.

The only three I keep: buyvm, hotigation, ramnode.

Waiting for the the 2014 XMAS promo from Hostigation!


----------



## vRozenSch00n (Dec 7, 2014)

@mitgib Highspeedweb.net is still under your wing isn't it?


----------



## yylzcom (Dec 29, 2014)

```
# uptime
 16:19:58 up 334 days, 16:28,  3 users,  load average: 0.09, 0.08, 0.05
```

 

I am gonna reinstall the OS because I am using debian 5 two years ago when I got this machine on hostigation. I try to apt-get dist-upgrade but it is quite a mess for me.

So I decide to reinstall debian 7.

 

Been very very stable, I can not even find a reason to open a ticket


----------



## bizzard (Dec 29, 2014)

yylzcom said:


> So I decide to reinstall debian 7.


Wait for 1 or 2 months and you can install Debian 8


----------



## yylzcom (Dec 30, 2014)

bizzard said:


> Wait for 1 or 2 months and you can install Debian 8


Hope that I can use dist-upgrade to upgrade to Debian 8 smoothly.


----------



## mitgib (Jan 7, 2015)

vRozenSch00n said:


> @mitgib Highspeedweb.net is still under your wing isn't it?


Sure is


----------

